# Picadero



## sabrinita85

Hola a tod@s: 

quería saber si la palabra 'picadero' tiene algún matiz sexual en Latinoamérica (en Cuba, sobretodo). 
Si no, ¿hay alguna expresión relacionada a la hípica que hace referencia al sexo?

Gracias 

Todo tipo de correción es agradecida.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Hola a tod@s:
> 
> quería saber si la palabra 'picadero' tiene algún matiz sexual en Latinoamérica (en Cuba, sobre_todo).
> Si no, ¿hay alguna expresión relacionada con la hípica que hace/haga referencia al sexo?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Todo tipo de corrección es agradecida.



Ciao, Sabriinita85!
Yo creo que no, que sólo existe en España con esa connotación.


----------



## sabrinita85

Muchas gracias Femmejolie!


----------



## menlopark

Hola sabrinita, te escribo de el norte de mexico frontera con estados unidos y aqui en juarez picadero solamente significa un lugar frecuentado por viciosos para conseguir droga e inyectarse ahi mismo. asimismo la palabra "picar" si es utilizada por una parte de la poblacion para hacer referencia a el sexo! cualquier duda estoy a tus ordenes.


----------



## femmejolie

sabrinita85 said:


> Muchas gracias Femmejolie!


 
De nada!

Por eso decía creo, porque además en el RDAE no lo recoge como americanismo.
O sea, que en Méjico/México ,por ejemplo, designa un lugar para "picarse" , nunca mejor dicho. Pero no tiene la connotación sexual que aquí en España (sólo la utilizan unos pocos, quizás por influjo del español)
Edit--> Con "vicioso" querías decir "drogadicto/toxicómano"? ¿En México no se utiliza la palabra "drogadicto"?
RDAE:
picadero.(De picar
2. m. *Casa o apartamento que alguien dedica a sus encuentros eróticos de* *carácter reservado*.
6. m. *Arg. y Ur.* Pista de arena en el circo


----------



## menlopark

Sabrinita, Independientemente de lo que signifique en otros paises, yo te explico, lo que significa aquí en la región donde vivo, para que te des una idea de lo que pudiese significar en cada region, yo no puedo hablar por otros paise. te reitero que estoy a tus ordenes Sabrinita ciao!


----------



## menlopark

menlopark said:


> Sabrinita, Independientemente de lo que signifique en otros paises, yo te explico, lo que significa aquí en la región donde vivo, para que te des una idea de lo que pudiese significar en cada region, yo no puedo hablar por otros paise. te reitero que estoy a tus ordenes Sabrinita ciao!


Con "Vicioso" quise decir "VICIOSO", quiza ese termino no sea muy comun en españa pero en mexico si lo es, asi como en mexico pudiesemos utilizar otro termino como por ejemplo "Metiche" que significaersona que mete su nariz donde no la llaman/*1.* adj._ Am. Cen._,_ Col._,_ Ecuad._,_ Méx._,_ Perú_ y_ Ven._ entremetido U. t. c. s. 
La conversación fué muy amena pero desgraciadamente tengo que tomar un vuelo porque entro a trabajar el viernes me dió gusto conocerte, Ciao!!!!


----------



## Janis Joplin

femmejolie said:


> De nada!
> 
> Por eso decía creo, porque además en el RDAE no lo recoge como americanismo.
> O sea, que en Méjico/México ,por ejemplo, designa un lugar para "picarse" , nunca mejor dicho. Pero no tiene la connotación sexual que aquí en España (sólo la utilizan unos pocos, quizás por influjo del español)
> Edit--> Con "vicioso" querías decir "drogadicto/toxicómano"? ¿En México no se utiliza la palabra "drogadicto"?
> RDAE:
> picadero.(De picar
> 2. m. *Casa o apartamento que alguien dedica a sus encuentros eróticos de* *carácter reservado*.
> 6. m. *Arg. y Ur.* Pista de arena en el circo


 
La definición 2 se conoce como burdel, casa de citas o casa de putas, por acá. Picadero es un lugar para ir a inyectarse (picarse) heroína.

Sí se utiliza la palabra drogadicto pero dado que la adicción a las drogas la consideramos un vicio (ese es el uso que generalmente le damos a la palabra) es común que les llamamos viciosos.


----------



## Jellby

Janis Joplin said:


> La definición 2 se conoce como burdel, casa de citas o casa de putas, por acá. Picadero es un lugar para ir a inyectarse (picarse) heroína.



No, no... un burdel es un negocio donde se cobra por los "servicios". Un picadero es otra cosa, es, por ejemplo, un apartamento que alguien tiene para reunirse con otras persona en la intimidad (la película "El apartamento" de Billy Wilder retrata un picadero).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Jellby said:


> No, no... un burdel es un negocio donde se cobra por los "servicios". Un picadero es otra cosa, es, por ejemplo, un apartamento que alguien tiene para reunirse con otras persona en la intimidad (la película "El apartamento" de Billy Wilder retrata un picadero).


 
¿Algo así como un apartamento "de soltero"?


----------



## chics

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Algo así como un apartamento "de soltero"?


 
¡Exacto!


----------



## menlopark

La intención original de la pregunta de sabrinita se ha perdido, ella quiere saber lo que significa picadero en Latinoamerica no lo que significa en españa, la descripción de jellby y de chics son desafortunadamente irrelevantes para lo que sabrinita necesita! Janis Joplin y yo le estamos explicando lo que nosotros conocemos en america como picadero!


----------



## chics

Hola otra vez!

Respecto a la segunda pregunta, en Europa sí existen palabras de hípica relacionadas con el sexo, la más utilizada es "montar" pero también hay yegua, potranca, etc. Creo que se utilizan también en América pero mejor que responda alguien de por allá.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Eso de "cabalgar" tambien tiene connotación sexual, y como dice chics "montar", pero por aca no he escuchado "picadero" con ese sentido, sin embargo creo que suena perfecto para lo del "apartamento de soltero".
 Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

*Embestir*.  He visto que utilizan *embestida* en literatura erótica. (espero que tenga algo que ver con caballos yo nada más los conozco en la TV, jajá)


----------



## sabrinita85

Muchas gracias a todos...
Si se os ocurren otras expresiones, pues aquí estoy!


----------



## femmejolie

*Casa o apartamento que alguien dedica a sus encuentros eróticos de* *carácter reservado*. (*<> privado)*
*No es un prostíbulo, burdel, lupanar, casa de lenocinio.*

Lo pensé (que *también se aplica a los solteros*), pero *generalmente se aplica a los casados*. (¿El film de Billy Wilder cómo se llama? "The apartment" ("el apartamento", no el picadero)
Si un *soltero *tiene un apartamento donde tiene aventuras amorosas o a quien le han dejado dicho apartamento, la gente que lo conoce simplemente lo llama "*"apartamento" *(picadero tiene una connotación de "encuentros secretos, ilegítimos").
Dicen: Fulano *se ha ido* a su apartamento/casa/piso con Fulana. 
Fulano *se ha ido* a un picadero  
Fulano *tiene *un "picadero"  (generalmente, casados)
De todas formas, "picadero" no se utiliza mucho en España, es un término un poco antiguo.


Un término hípico que se utiliza mucho es *"jaca"* (chica, tía). "Fulano vaya jaca que tiene"
Otro término es* "semental"* (como cierto actor americano que hizo Rocky  )


----------



## menlopark

Sí Jolie, pero eso es en España no en Latinoamérica y Sabrinita quiere saber como se dice en latinoamérica, de cualquier manera te agradecemos tu intervención, ójala en otra ocasión puedas ser de mas ayuda. Adios


----------



## pejeman

Antes, al departamento de soltero, donde no vivíamos, se le llamaba "leonera". El novelista Luis Spota usó ese término en alguna de sus obras, creo que en _Casi el Paraíso_.

*Leonera (del DRAE)*
*4.* f._ Méx._ Casa donde se celebran jolgorios u orgías.

Ahora que en relación a la hípica y sus nexos con el sexo, puedo mencionar que en México un *garañón* es un hombre con gran potencia sexual o que dice tenerla y un *caballo* es como se conoce a una toalla femenina. Y montar a pelo es tener sexo sin condón.

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

femmejolie said:


> Un término hípico que se utiliza mucho es *"jaca"* (chica, tía). "Fulano vaya jaca que tiene"
> Otro término es* "semental"* (como cierto actor americano que hizo Rocky  )





pejeman said:


> Antes, al departamento de soltero, donde no vivíamos, se le llamaba "leonera". El novelista Luis Spota usó ese término en alguna de sus obras, creo que en _Casi el Paraíso_.
> 
> *Leonera (del DRAE)*
> *4.* f._ Méx._ Casa donde se celebran jolgorios u orgías.
> 
> Ahora que en relación a la hípica y sus nexos con el sexo, puedo mencionar que en México un *garañón* es un hombre con gran potencia sexual o que dice tenerla y un *caballo* es como se conoce a una toalla femenina. Y montar a pelo es tener sexo sin condón.
> 
> Saludos.


Muy interesante, gracias!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Nunca había escuchado la palabra "picadero". 

Francamente, no conozco bien los términos que se utilizan por acá para referirse a ese tipo de "apartamentos privados". 

Un término que he escuchado es _bulín._


----------



## femmejolie

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Nunca había escuchado la palabra "picadero".
> 
> Francamente, no conozco bien los términos que se utilizan por acá para referirse a ese tipo de "apartamentos privados".
> 
> Un término que he escuchado es _bulín._


*RDAE*:
*bulín*
1. m. coloq. *Arg.* Departamento que generalmente se reservaba para las citas amorosas.

O sea, que en Argentina también se usa. No viene recogido que se utilice en Bolivia, pero si lo dices tú te creo


----------



## brunoperera

Hola Sabrinita.85. !Arriba Cuba y las cunanas, y que se queden quíetos los cubanos!. En relacion con tu pregunta acerca de Picadero. Me urge decirte que esa palabra tiene connotaciones sexuales desde su origen. De un pico, o punta afilada, derivó, todos los demas picos,como Picadero, lugar donde se pica al caballo para que te obedezca; picar cuando haces un hoyo, picar cuando te picas, o picas con una punta, y picar cuando el hombre o animal, pica con su pene en la vagina de la hembra, etc. Un saludo para todos los del forum desde Austria.


----------



## sabrinita85

brunoperera said:


> Hola Sabrinita.85. !Arriba Cuba y las cunanas, y que se queden quíetos los cubanos!. En relacion con tu pregunta acerca de Picadero. Me urge decirte que esa palabra tiene connotaciones sexuales desde su origen. De un pico, o punta afilada, derivó, todos los demas picos,como Picadero, lugar donde se pica al caballo para que te obedezca; picar cuando haces un hoyo, picar cuando te picas, o picas con una punta, y picar cuando el hombre o animal, pica con su pene en la vagina de la hembra, etc. Un saludo para todos los del forum desde Austria.


Gracias,
es una explicación muy clara


----------



## Jellby

Yo creo que el uso de "picadero" como lugar para citas privadas no es una alusión tan directa. Más bien me inclino a pensar que se trata de un doble sentido, ya que un picadero es un lugar donde se monta a caballo y, por extensión, se aplica a lugares donde se practica otro tipo de "monta" (acepción 8.ª de "montar").


----------



## yserien

Pues aparte de la hípica ,popularmente picadero es un lugar,generalmente habitable, en donde tienen lugar los encuentros de tipo sexual, hay personas que tienen su picadero propio, otras personas lo comparten entre ellos...


----------



## Bilma

menlopark said:


> Hola sabrinita: Te escribo *del *norte de* México,* frontera con *Estado Unidos* y *aquí *en *Juárez* picadero solamente significa un lugar frecuentado por viciosos para conseguir droga e inyectarse *ahí *mismo. Asimismo, la palabra "picar" *sí *es utilizada por una parte de la *población *para hacer referencia *al* sexo. Cualquier duda estoy a tus *órdenes*.


 

Do not forget accents and capital letters


----------



## zumac

Jellby said:


> No, no... un burdel es un negocio donde se cobra por los "servicios". Un picadero es otra cosa, es, por ejemplo, un apartamento que alguien tiene para reunirse con otras persona en la intimidad (la película "El apartamento" de Billy Wilder retrata un picadero).


 
Estoy de acuerdo. En México se le suele llamar a tal apartamento como un "leonera".

Juan y yo vamos a poner una leonera para llevar viejas.

Saludos.


----------



## shoam

Interesante, en Argentina, probablemente en Buenos Aires mas que en otros lugares, el depto de soltero se llama BULíN. Tambien, el bulin es el departamento / apartamento / piso que tiene un hombre o varios en conjunto para llevar mujeres en calidad de actividad extramatrimonial.

del Diccionario Lunfardo:
(lunf.) Cotorro (JAS), habitación (AD), cuarto de soltero para citas amorosas, lugar donde se duerme o vive// (carc.) Celda.


----------



## Jellby

zumac said:


> Estoy de acuerdo. En México se le suele llamar a tal apartamento como un "leonera".



Ya veo, en España se usa más la 3.ª acepción: "arregla tu habitación, que la tienes hecha una leonera".

*leonera*
3. f. coloq. Aposento habitualmente desarreglado y revuelto.	
4. f. Méx. Casa donde se celebran jolgorios u orgías.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Otro término de connotación sexual en hípica es en Cuba 'jinetera', mujer que se ofrece en calles o rutas.


----------



## sara_gdleon

solo una aclaración, en México hay demasiados regionalismos, ya te dijeron que en CD Juárez "picadero" tiene un significado, ahora en Monterrey no significa NADA, normalmente cada región tiene un significado para una misma palabra, solo para que no vayas a pensar que en todo México (el país no la ciudad) "picadero" significa un lugar donde vas a drogarte

saludos


----------



## Bilma

sara_gdleon said:


> *Sólo *una aclaración, en México hay demasiados regionalismos, ya te dijeron que en CD Juárez "picadero" tiene un significado, ahora en Monterrey no significa NADA, normalmente cada región tiene un significado para una misma palabra. *Sólo* para que no vayas a pensar que en todo México (el país no la ciudad) "picadero" significa un lugar donde vas a drogarte*.*
> 
> *Saludos*


 


De acuerdo, en la ciudad de México (D.F.) no significa nada.


----------

